# Live Broadcast Tonight - Extreme Makeover - 1965 Plymouth Valiant



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Live Broadcast Tonight - Extreme Makeover - 1965 Plymouth Valiant*

Fixed the link...

*Click here to watch! *

*Paul's 1965 Plymouth Valiant 100*
This is a recent resto-rod with a new paint job but there are still holograms left from a wool pad on a rotary buffer. This is a great candidate for an "Extreme Makeover". It was originally a straight 6 but now it has a warmed-up 318 made to look like the 273 high performance engine that came in a 1965 Plymouth Barracuda Formula S. This is only the second paint job this car has ever had and there are only 42,000 original miles.




























Here's the true condition of the paint...

*Swirl City!* 
We're going to remove these swirls and create a true show car finish!





































:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

We're still waiting for everyone to arrive, after everyone arrives I'll turn the volume on...

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Full write up on AutogeekOnline, I'll try to post over here as time permits...

Before









After


















:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's the video of the live broadcast...






:thumb:


----------

